# Cars, what do you have, and what would you like to have?



## footballfan993

Hey everyone, I'm just curious what kind of cars you all drive, and if money wasn't an issue, what car would you buy?

I own a 2003 Hyundai Tiburon that I have owned since I was 18, (got to earn that credit from loans when you're young!) and have had for the past 4 years. It only had 73000 miles on it when I bought it and it now has 99200 miles on it!

If money wasn't an issue, the car that I would love to have would be a Tesla Model S, and I would obviously have it suped up!

What car do you have and what car would you like to own if money wasn't an issue?


----------



## tecboy

I have a 2003 Scion.  The paint seems to wear off, and the side mirrors' black color are fading with blotches. My dream car would be a Lamborghini.  However,  I like a new car that saves a lot of gas.


----------



## wyogirl

I drive a 13 Ford Explorer. I have a thing for classic American muscle cars so my list of what I want is long!  A Nova, Mach 1, A 'Cuda, Superbee.... Really the list goes on and on.


----------



## limr

I own a 2005 Chevy Cobalt. Bought it new and so have had it for 10.5 years and 184,000 miles. Her name is Lucille. She's really fun to drive and easy to maintain. I'm hoping to get her to 200,000 before I replace her.

If money were no object? Well, I'd need more than one car, of course. For a winter beater that can get me through these northeastern winters (not that it's been a problem so far this year  ) I'd need something sensible and reliable and all-wheel drive, something like a Subaru wagon (I despise SUVs). For a daily driver, I want something that has some power and can handle the fun, twisty roads around here. BMW 3-series, maybe a Passat. 6 speed manuals, of course. Hate automatics.

And for play? One word: Stingray. 1963-ish.


----------



## footballfan993

limr said:


> I own a 2005 Chevy Cobalt. Bought it new and so have had it for 10.5 years and 184,000 miles. Her name is Lucille. She's really fun to drive and easy to maintain. I'm hoping to get her to 200,000 before I replace her.
> 
> If money were no object? Well, I'd need more than one car, of course. For a winter beater than can get be through these northeastern winters (not that it's been a problem so far this year  ) I'd need something sensible and reliable and all-wheel drive, something like a Subaru wagon (I despise SUVs). For a daily driver, I want something that has some power and can handle the fun, twisty roads around here. BMW 3-series, maybe a Passat. 6 speed manuals, of course. Hate automatics.
> 
> And for play? One word: Stingray. 1963-ish.


nice, I never really got the whole naming your car thing lol.


----------



## limr

footballfan993 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I own a 2005 Chevy Cobalt. Bought it new and so have had it for 10.5 years and 184,000 miles. Her name is Lucille. She's really fun to drive and easy to maintain. I'm hoping to get her to 200,000 before I replace her.
> 
> If money were no object? Well, I'd need more than one car, of course. For a winter beater than can get be through these northeastern winters (not that it's been a problem so far this year  ) I'd need something sensible and reliable and all-wheel drive, something like a Subaru wagon (I despise SUVs). For a daily driver, I want something that has some power and can handle the fun, twisty roads around here. BMW 3-series, maybe a Passat. 6 speed manuals, of course. Hate automatics.
> 
> And for play? One word: Stingray. 1963-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> nice, I never really got the whole naming your car thing lol.
Click to expand...


I dunno, I've been around cars my whole life (father was a mechanic, and cars were just always a big thing in my hometown). There's always a shorthand way to refer to a car, some kind of nickname, but not every car gets a proper name. Sometimes, though, a car comes along that just needs a name. You just know it. Lucille was one of those cars  I know a Cobalt isn't anything fancy at all - especially not mine, a base model bare-bones 5-speed coupe - but she's mine and she's been very very good to me. And like I said, she's a lot more fun to drive than you'd think. Not a lot of power but when you get that sweet torque spot at the top end of the gear, then she's all kinds of zippy


----------



## baturn

'04 Toyota Tundra. If money was no object probably a BMW or Mercedes SUV.


----------



## weepete

I did have a 2006 Seat Ibiza Cupra, 180bhp turbo. cracking little motor. Sold it ealier last year though and bought a Kia Sportage 1.7 Diesel which is more suited to my needs now. If money was no object I'd have an Aston Martin DB9 and a land rover defender.


----------



## Wizard1500

I have a 2005 Dodge 2500 w/cummins diesel, that is my primary driver....I also have a 2015 Chevy Silverado 1500 that I drive once/week......money isn't an issue, but I have the vehicles I want.....


----------



## KmH

I have 9 cars acquired over a period of years.

I have little interest in street cars and I have always liked small street cars. I only need them to get me from point A to point B, and back to point A.
1994 Chevrolet Cavalier RS station wagon - about 93,000 miles.
1987 Ford Escort GT hatchback - about 52,000 miles.
But, I've been thinking about getting myself a Smart Fortwo Cabriolet. They sure are cute.
My tow/work vehicle is a 2006 Ford F-350 Super-Duty Crew-Cab - 98,000 miles on the odometer IIRC. These days I don't drive the beast to often.

My single seat open-wheel cars:
1997 Van Dieman RF97 Formula Ford
2001 Formula Mazda (Star)
2002 Swift 014.a Formula Atlantic
2002 Birel/Woltjer Racing Engines blueprinted Yamaha KT-100,  single gear racing cart.
2002 Birel/Woltjer Racing Engines blueprinted Parrilla Leopard 125 TAG, single gear racing kart.
2003 Birel/Swedetech Honda CR-125 shifter, 6 speed racing kart.

Cars I used to own I wish I still had:
1951 Volkswagen Kombi Van Camper
1957 Nash Metropolitan (the car I had when I was in high school. (Class of '69 Forever!)
1975 Lola T324 Super Vee
1988 Swift DB4 Formula Atlantic

If money was not an issue I would like to have an ex-F1 car, preferably from the 1987 formula (about 1100 turbocharged hp). A 1987 Williams-Honda FW-11B would be nice.


----------



## jaomul

I think engines are smaller this side of the pond. I own a Seat Toledo 1.2 tsi, it kicks out an amazing 86hp but gives me almost 50mpg. 

I'm not into really expensive cars, if I had plenty of money I'd like a Mazda 6 station wagon (estate they are called here) with a nice powerful engine


----------



## Dagwood56

I'm not able to drive anymore, but the family car is a 2005 Ford Taurus. My dream car would be a black Jaguar, but for functionality I'd also take a Ford F150 pick up in a copper color...do they come in copper color? I know a few cars do.  In regards to what Lenore said about naming her car, my father also used to name his cars, his were always "Bessy" and my husband had an '85 Chevy caprice  wagon one time that he called "Egbert".


----------



## snowbear

We have a 2008 Chevrolet TrailBlazer we bought in 2010.


----------



## jcdeboever

I drive a company vehicle and have for years, such a great benefit. I am currently driving a 2011 Chevrolet 3500HD with the Duramax 6.6 Diesel. I often pull heavy equipment around. 

I also am working on a 1993 Chevrolet S10 that I have completely apart. The body has been media blasted and I recently repaired all the cab corners and spliced in box side wheel wells. All underside of panels are coated and sealed with Sikkens high build epoxy and Sikkens Autocoat BT Urethane. Frame is in powdercoat. Interior parts(dash) are in place, seats and door panels are in interior shop. New suspension, wheels, brakes, etc. Original Motor (4.3L) 35K miles & tranny are painted and ready to go in. It will not be all pimped out looking. Just clean and conservative. I will have around 4K in it not including my labor. Exterior will be black with silver metallic accent done in basecoat/clearcoat Sikkens. It will be ready by March.


----------



## petrochemist

My current car is a 2007 Ford Focus Estate. It meets all my needs from a car, but doesn't have the same thrill as some I've owned in the past. (I had several Toyota Celicas over the years clocking up over 100,000 miles in the 1977 model). Unlike the Celicas I've been able to average over 80MPG on some longer trips, and it has room for my family of 5.

Like Limr if money were no object I'd have multiple cars, probably including a selection of classics. Among the more modern ones would be something similar to the Gibbs Aquada, and perhaps an off roader - I've always liked the Mercedes Unimog but it's not really a car.

I'm not sure I'd have any use for an F-1 car, they are a right pain to start needing the engine brought up to temperature by circulating heated antifreeze before turning the engine over...


----------



## BillM

I've had many cars over the years and have really liked many of them. But this one might be the one, it could be love 

And yes, i do just go down to the garage and sit in it sometimes lol

Aston Martin V8 Vantage


----------



## john.margetts

Never been able to garner any interest in cars and do not own one. I do have a lot of cameras, though.

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## macdctr

I drive this from time to time and I can relate to just sitting in the car every once in awhile... I sometimes do this as well during winter when I put the car away for the season 





That Aston Martin is a beautiful car!


----------



## petrochemist

macdctr said:


> That Aston Martin is a beautiful car!



+1
But personally I prefer the looks of the 70's models. I suspect they wouldn't drive half as well though!


----------



## jake337

Currently driving a 2008 Mitsubishi Lancer GTS and a 2015 Honda Odyssey for the other half. 

Coming from a 2001 Volkswagen GTI 337 and a 2005 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII.  I really can wait for my next car which I believe will be a used Porsche 911 Turbo or Carrera 4s.


----------



## snowbear

As far as what I'd like to have, if money were no object: 1930s era Seagrave Pumper


----------



## footballfan993

snowbear said:


> As far as what I'd like to have, if money were no object: 1930s era Seagrave Pumper


Why a fire truck? But that would be pretty cool to have you can climb like everything, if the ladder(s) are still there!


----------



## snowbear

footballfan993 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as what I'd like to have, if money were no object: 1930s era Seagrave Pumper
> 
> 
> 
> Why a fire truck? But that would be pretty cool to have you can climb like everything, if the ladder(s) are still there!
Click to expand...


Technically, it's an engine - the kind that carries hoses & water (and smaller ladders); trucks are the ones with the big ladder.  Why - I like the color red.  I've also been in public safety (in one way or another) for over 30 years.


----------



## nycphotography

My whole life I imagined having a Ferrari.  Showing up at the HS reunion with my Ferrari and two rented blondes.

But once I realized I could actually buy any car I want (almost at least)... the decision was surprisingly both hard, and it turned out, irrelevant, because most of the cars, I just wouldn't really want after all. 

Plus, a Porsche, a Jaguar, a Ferrari, a Lambo... they all have some kind of second level aura created by the kind of guys who drive them.  Do I really want to be "that guy"?   The Porsche guy?  The Lambo guy?   I mean I always did want to be that guy... but it was just jealousy talking.  I wanted the models hanging off my arms.  I wanted to be that guy.  But slowly I realized the downsides.  If you're that guy, then everyone knows your business.

Plus, most of those cars really aren't very drivable.  As in go get in the car just to go somewhere, as opposed to a "go be seen in the car" event.

The ones I'd consider as drivers:  Maserati.  Aston Martin. BMW. Mercedes. Jaguar.  Porsche.

Jaguar:  F-Type-R - just doesn't have the tech required to make 500hp tractable on the street.  Maintenance seemed to be way high.  Other Jags are long in the tooth old old old designs.

Maserati:  Sexy.  Again, maintenance is an issue.  Not sure I want the high maint.

Aston Martin: Sexy. TBH, didn't really look too close at them.

Porsche:  Having been in Long Island brokerages... The "Porsche Guy" stigma overpowers the fact that they're great driving cars.  Mostly because I actually knew a lot of those guys and have no interest in bearing any resemblance to them in any way.

BMW: Kinda boring.  Z4 is goofy looking and under powered.  M6 is fast, but meh ok looking.  X6 is decent looking, but meh on performance.

Mercedes:  Love the CLS, especially an AMG one.  Elegant lines.  Love the S63.  But it's big.  Love the GT-S.  But it's... just... something about it didn't click with me.

So I had a CLK63 AMG for a few years.  Great car.  475HP rag top, but very civilized and refined.  Cruised around comfy, but went like stink when punched.  Downside was the rag top squeaked and thumped a lot.  And the transmission shift points were a hot mess.

I always stop at the dealers and look around... just to look you know?  It's a weird feeling... sitting in a $300k Ferrari and know you _could_ buy it, if you really want to.  But thinking both damn this thing is hot... and also thinking about if you really want it in the garage.  I mean, would I _really_ drive it?  And how many miles per value adjustment, and other insane service?  Is it _really_ worth it?

But then one day I made the mistake of stopping to look at a Mars Red SL63 that I saw in a dealers inventory.   It's a weird blend of red sex, luxurious sophistication, and raw brutality.  Red car, white interior, black trim, black wheels, carbon ceramic brakes, LSD, and 560HP... but the 560HP is only half the story, because the twin turbo V8 comes on early and pulls long.  And a $1100 ECU tune bumps by another 100Hp.  And the Mercedes is meant to be driven a lot.  Basically, oil changes ever 10k miles, transmission around 50k. Carbon ceramic brakes are supposed to last almost forever (we'll see about that lol).  And MB has very long term, high mileage, extended factory warranties, so I can eliminate a lot of the exotica unobtanium repair risk.

I ended up taking the SL63 home. 

And to be honest, I can't imagine anything I'd rather drive.  I had the CLK63, didn't need another car, had no pressing urge to buy just anything.  I just sat and enjoyed life until I happened to find "the one".  Someone said "If when you park your car, you don't stop and look at it as you walk away, then you bought the wrong car."  I'll be damned if this isn't that car.

Maybe one day I'll pop for a 458 Speciale.   But I kinda doubt it.





PS.  And somewhere along the way I realized I don't need to go back to the reunion and shove my success in everyone's face to punish them for brutalizing me in HS.  They weren't really brutalizing me.  Looking back, they barely even knew I existed, and were far too worried about their own petty problems.


----------



## Didereaux

Any car I ever wanted I couldn't get in or out of today.  So now I would settle for a Rolls Silver Cloud  AND a bank account large enough that if I misplaced the dam thing I wouldn't even go looking for it.


----------



## BillM

@nycphotography  Love the SL63, lets see some pictures. I was actually looking at those as my last car was an S Class and my MB dealer is GREAT. I actually bought the Aston from my MB dealer, love dealing with them. I just wish MB would offer more manual transmissions, not too many manufactures do anymore.  But I disagree on the M6, in a coupe I love the lines. But I don't like the drop top look at all, it just doesn't work on that car. But that is just an opinion and we all have one of those


----------



## minicoop1985

This is our fleet:




IMG_6450_PS by Michael Long, on Flickr




IMG_6518_1 by Michael Long, on Flickr


----------



## rexbobcat

We used to have a 97 Jeep Cherokee and a 2008 Jeep Liberty. Now we have a 2002 Mercedes and hoping to trade in the Liberty for an FJ Cruiser, because it would be a much better beach car.


----------



## Buckster

I've never been a car guy.  That is to say, never had an interest in vehicles beyond getting me where I want to go.  Fancy, expensive, powerful, popular, or whatever, never grabbed my interest in any way.  Being from Detroit, my friends and family all seemed to be up on all that stuff, but not me.

For my entire career (retired now) I drove company vehicles, nearly always pickup trucks, which suited me just fine.  When I retired and had to buy one for the first time in something like 30 years, I chose a 4WD Jeep Cherokee because of the snow and ice we get in Northern Michigan, and it's serving me well.

If it goes before I do, I'll probably just get another one.


----------



## nycphotography

BillM said:


> @nycphotography  Love the SL63, lets see some pictures. I was actually looking at those as my last car was an S Class and my MB dealer is GREAT. I actually bought the Aston from my MB dealer, love dealing with them. I just wish MB would offer more manual transmissions, not too many manufactures do anymore.  But I disagree on the M6, in a coupe I love the lines. But I don't like the drop top look at all, it just doesn't work on that car. But that is just an opinion and we all have one of those


----------



## nycphotography

Nobody is doing manual transmissions any more.

On the one hand I really miss it.  With a small turbo especially, it's great to drop a gear and pre-spool the turbo.

On the other hand, a fast shifting paddle is just as good when you need it.  I keep the SL in S+ pretty much all the time.  I expected with 3 shift modes (C, S, S+) that I'd be in S on the street, and S+ was pretty much track specific, but that's just not the case.  In S+, the car's pretty much ready to play whenever I am.


----------



## john.margetts

nycphotography said:


> Nobody is doing manual transmissions any more.


Manual transmissions are about all you will find here. Automatic transmissions are considered old women's toys.


Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------



## HikinMike

Our family car is a 2006 Dodge Caravan, but I have two "toys" in the garage. One is a 1968 Dodge Coronet 500 convertible and the other is a 1968 Pontiac Firebird 400 (w/455).












If I had unlimited resources, any 60's muscle car.


----------



## webestang64

My Pony's..... 85 4-banger notch and 88 5.0 LX vert. I rebuilt both in my driveway. 











If I had gobs of money I'd own a Mustang from every year.


----------



## Braineack

I sold my WRX for something a little more fitting for my commute:


----------



## mrsalty1223

Braineack said:


> I sold my WRX for something a little more fitting for my commute:


Is that the wonderful brick lane on 66 that I see there?


----------



## minicoop1985

So I forgot my dream car. THAT would be a Jag F type. Here's to hoping there's enough commercial photography needs around here to finance one...


----------



## FITBMX

My brother and I share cars, and we have had a lot of old junkers through the years.

Right now this is what we have.

1979 VW Bus, not running yet. 

A 1993 Mazda B2200.




1981 Chevy C30, extended frame flatbed, with fifth wheel  hitch. We use it to pull 24' triple axle trailer, that haul tractors on. It only has a 292 in it, put have pulled loads more than 14,000 pounds. We had a trailer hung up once, and the pick up was on pavement, it pulled so hard in low that the front end was starting to come up! But we let off before we knocked the read end out. A lot of torque, but a top speed of 55mph. 




This is my Mom's 74 Super Beetle, but my brother has done a ton of restore work on it, so it is kind a family car.




If money was no issue.

For when the roads are bad I want a Icon FJ45 ICON4x4 • ICON FJ

And for fun driving a Lotus Elise SC Roger Becker edition!  http://roa.h-cdn.co/assets/cm/14/47...us-elise-and-exige-rgb-special-edition-lg.jpg


----------



## Braineack

mrsalty1223 said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my WRX for something a little more fitting for my commute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the wonderful brick lane on 66 that I see there?
Click to expand...

Yup. And notice the time.  [emoji79] 

using tapatalk.


----------



## mrsalty1223

Braineack said:


> mrsalty1223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my WRX for something a little more fitting for my commute:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the wonderful brick lane on 66 that I see there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. And notice the time.  [emoji79]
> 
> using tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Better you than I! 
Luckily I only have to tackle 66 every few months when traveling to West Virginia.


----------



## gckless

Right now I drive a 2011 Chevy Impala and a 2014 Harley Davidson Road King. They get me by, I would like to have something more but money is the pitfall.

My dream car that's one day achievable is a Cadillac CTS-V wagon. 700RWHP+ grocery-getter. Pack the kids and luggage and still haul ass.
Money being endless, I'd own a Ferrari. Although that new Ford GT coming out looks pretty bitchin'. And McLaren makes some amazing automobiles. But Underground Racing does some great things with Lamborghinis and Audi R8s. Or the BMW Z4 GT3-spec is just a spectacular machine. Ahhhh the list never ends...


----------



## SoulfulRecover

My daily driver is a 2012 ford focus and my play toy is a 1969 Jaguar E-Type. Full restoration, Ford 5 speed, triple Weber side draft carbs, light weight flywheel, custom cams, aluminum radiator, electric fans, ported, bored, polished, custom headers, custom exhaust. She's a beast

Dream car would be an e-type body with a 5.9 cummins (built up), 6 speed, all wheel drive.

Had a 99 Harley Sportster 1200 Custom that I regret selling and had a built 99 Jeep Wrangler for rock crawling. 4.25" lift, 35" tires, front and rear lockers, 4.11 ring and pinions and million other things.


----------



## Ron Smith

Current locomotion is a Honda Element - best location-shooting, gear-hauling vehicle ever.  Had a Ferrari 308  for over 10 years that I restored (photos in my gallery).  Tumblr blog on the restoration for those into that kind of thing.

rebirth of a Ferrari


----------



## Chechenskie_Nemaje

Bimimi 760i, bimimi X6, bimimi 420d, Mini Cooper.


----------



## nerwin

This is my car. 



 

Though me, my father and my brother restored this car together.


----------



## JimMcClain

This has been my ride of choice for the last 8 years, but it only has a range of about 15 miles (s'posed to be 24, but I overload it).







As far as 4 wheels are concerned, I've used this 2001 Chrysler Town & Country for about 10 years:






But now I like to get into some fairly rough country for landscape photos, so a few months ago I traded in the minivan for a 2005 Jeep Liberty.


----------



## PropilotBW

I had a 2001 Toyota Camry that we just got rid of in April.  It had 225,000 miles on it.  Biggest mistake was not getting another Toyota Camry.


----------



## zombiesniper

Currently in a 2005 Ram 2500 diesel.
Will be trading in for either a BMW or Audi SUV

Dream car? Porsche 918 spyder


----------



## Trever1t

_POR3264-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr




_POR1671-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr

Over the years I've had a few fun toys. Currently a 2015 challenger Scat Pack with 392ci 485hp, Mercedes CLK350, Toyota Camry and my Harley Electraglide that I've had for 25years.


----------



## Gary A.

I used to be into cars ... Always had something different and cool.  But I'm an ol' fart now and cars no longer hold my interests as they did in my youth.  Presently, I'm driving Crown Vic. It is a great car for comfort and maintenance.  I grabbed one when I was commuting two hours a day (one way) to job sites at Fort Irwin and on atternating days down to San Diego. The Crown Vic is like driving from your living room all settled in a Lazy Boy. On the California freeways, I get a lot of respect from other drivers, getting out of my way, thinking I may be a CHP. On the flip side, the Crown Vic is one of the most un-sexiest car on the road. Fortunately, I have a long term, established mate, so having a cool car for the dating scene isn't required when you're married.

But, I want a convertible for my trips to wine country.  I have narrowed it down to a 2005 Thunderbird. In a month or two, I shall execute that plan.


----------



## BananaRepublic

How much is gas no in the US


----------



## Trever1t

BananaRepublic said:


> How much is gas no in the US



I'm in CA and we have undoubtedly higher than average fuel pricing. Locally in San Jose prices are even higher than in rural areas. Right now premium is about $259/gal


----------



## JimMcClain

You mean 2.59. @BananaRepublic Gas in the US is widely different prices all over. I've heard of prices that range from just under a dollar to approaching 4USD. I live in CA too and it's over 3.50 per gal. in my part of the state.


----------



## gckless

I'm paying right around $1.50/gallon here in my part of Texas.

Average Prices By State - San Antonio Gas Prices


----------



## Griz22

4Runner. Gets me to where I need to go to get my shots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaRepublic

In Ireland gas, which is priced per litre is around 1.20 Euro. There is a stupid tax rate on it say 8o cent, 100 cent in the a euro. Thats standard 98% octane.

I think there is around 3.7 litre per US gallon so that would be 4.44 euros per gallon and that is $4.95 per gallon. No V8's in Ireland unless you have money to burn literally and theres no such thing as a 3 litre Toyota Prius. My car is a VW Bora, in $ Jetta and thats 1.4 litre.


----------



## limr

BananaRepublic said:


> In Ireland gas, which is priced per litre is around 1.20 Euro. There is a stupid tax rate on it say 8o cent, 100 cent in the a euro. Thats standard 98% octane.
> 
> I think there is around 3.7 litre per US gallon so that would be 4.44 euros per gallon and that is $4.95 per gallon. No V8's in Ireland unless you have money to burn literally and theres no such thing as a 3 litre Toyota Prius. My car is a VW Bora, in $ Jetta and thats 1.4 litre.



I remember the Bora - that's a hatchback, no? I always thought it was amusing that a car shared the same name as my boss in Istanbul 

Gas is definitely always a lot more expensive on your side of the pond than here. (It's another reason Diesel is much more popular there than it is here.) It's been lower lately. I recently paid $2.39 per gallon (regular/standard octane) in the NY metro area (generally higher gas prices than the national average), and that felt cheap for me. If I cross over into Jersey, I'd probably find it for under $2. At it's highest a couple of years ago, it got to be just over $4 a gallon around here.


----------



## Gary A.

California gas, even though we produce oil, is always more expensive than the national average because we have a special Summer blend and a Winter blend for air quality purposes. So boutique gas cost more than regular, over the counter stuff.


----------



## FITBMX

Trever1t said:


> _POR3264-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _POR1671-Edit by Bill Grayson, on Flickr
> 
> Over the years I've had a few fun toys. Currently a 2015 challenger Scat Pack with 392ci 485hp, Mercedes CLK350, Toyota Camry and my Harley Electraglide that I've had for 25years.



That Charger came with one nice looking accessory!


----------



## BananaRepublic

limr said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Ireland gas, which is priced per litre is around 1.20 Euro. There is a stupid tax rate on it say 8o cent, 100 cent in the a euro. Thats standard 98% octane.
> 
> I think there is around 3.7 litre per US gallon so that would be 4.44 euros per gallon and that is $4.95 per gallon. No V8's in Ireland unless you have money to burn literally and theres no such thing as a 3 litre Toyota Prius. My car is a VW Bora, in $ Jetta and thats 1.4 litre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the Bora - that's a hatchback, no? I always thought it was amusing that a car shared the same name as my boss in Istanbul
> 
> Gas is definitely always a lot more expensive on your side of the pond than here. (It's another reason Diesel is much more popular there than it is here.) It's been lower lately. I recently paid $2.39 per gallon (regular/standard octane) in the NY metro area (generally higher gas prices than the national average), and that felt cheap for me. If I cross over into Jersey, I'd probably find it for under $2. At it's highest a couple of years ago, it got to be just over $4 a gallon around here.
Click to expand...

 

No the Bora was only ever a saloon in Europe but you could get Estate/Station Wagon versions, it was exactly the same as a Golf apart from the shape, engine, interior trim etc.

In England Petrol is cheaper than Diesel for some reason.  Germany has been pushing there diesel cars as clean & wrangled EU policies to favour diesel with tax breaks going to owners of diesel cars. Basically after 2008 if you drive a new diesel of any make you get cheaper annual car ownership tax because of lower emissions, which turns out is bogus, but as there are German jobs on the line once bought stay bought. 

Not long before the VW emissions scam broke the German chancellor lobbied the Irish prime minister to drop an EU investigation of the whole area of diesel engine emissions regulations that would have smoked out all manufactures.


----------



## paul'dee'dowling

Currently an Alfa Romeo 147 2003 , which is somewhat battered .
At near 70 , i should be buying something upright with 5 doors , so am awaiting a New 1.2 TSI  VW Beetle from Mexico .
I love the Art Deco curves in grey and black interior .
Our other car is a Citroen 2cv , so both will have wings !
dee


----------



## gsgary

BananaRepublic said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Ireland gas, which is priced per litre is around 1.20 Euro. There is a stupid tax rate on it say 8o cent, 100 cent in the a euro. Thats standard 98% octane.
> 
> I think there is around 3.7 litre per US gallon so that would be 4.44 euros per gallon and that is $4.95 per gallon. No V8's in Ireland unless you have money to burn literally and theres no such thing as a 3 litre Toyota Prius. My car is a VW Bora, in $ Jetta and thats 1.4 litre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember the Bora - that's a hatchback, no? I always thought it was amusing that a car shared the same name as my boss in Istanbul
> 
> Gas is definitely always a lot more expensive on your side of the pond than here. (It's another reason Diesel is much more popular there than it is here.) It's been lower lately. I recently paid $2.39 per gallon (regular/standard octane) in the NY metro area (generally higher gas prices than the national average), and that felt cheap for me. If I cross over into Jersey, I'd probably find it for under $2. At it's highest a couple of years ago, it got to be just over $4 a gallon around here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No the Bora was only ever a saloon in Europe but you could get Estate/Station Wagon versions, it was exactly the same as a Golf apart from the shape, engine, interior trim etc.
> 
> In England Petrol is cheaper than Diesel for some reason.  Germany has been pushing there diesel cars as clean & wrangled EU policies to favour diesel with tax breaks going to owners of diesel cars. Basically after 2008 if you drive a new diesel of any make you get cheaper annual car ownership tax because of lower emissions, which turns out is bogus, but as there are German jobs on the line once bought stay bought.
> 
> Not long before the VW emissions scam broke the German chancellor lobbied the Irish prime minister to drop an EU investigation of the whole area of diesel engine emissions regulations that would have smoked out all manufactures.
Click to expand...

Diesel is cheaper than petrol at moment in UK

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## JacaRanda

I just switched from a  2003 Xterra to a 2015 Escape.  Perhaps my last car ever if things go right.  I'm also getting around on a bicycle these days which has cut into my photography hobby.  Here are both.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can manage to fit the 7dm2 with grip and 300f4 in the rack bag on the bike.


----------



## waday

JacaRanda said:


> Perhaps my last car ever if things go right.


Why your last car ever? I wish I could get around on my bike, but everything is so far away.


----------



## JacaRanda

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps my last car ever if things go right.
> 
> 
> 
> Why your last car ever? I wish I could get around on my bike, but everything is so far away.
Click to expand...

Well, I had the Xterra for 12 years.  If this one lasts that long I will be 65 ish; hoping I am still breathing then.   Of course the things I may be attempting on the mtn bike may play a part in all of it.


----------



## robbins.photo

I drive a 2014 Nissan Altima.  Rather like it actually, not a super fast sports car or anything that will turn heads but it's comfortable, gets good gas mileage, has all the bells and whistles I want without being overly complicated.

I also own a 1972 Ford Pinto, it's currently in storage with the engine removed and stored separately.  I was originally thinking about putting the engine back in at some point, though I'm not so certain that will happen now.  I'm seriously considering retiring it and selling off the engine.  I'm getting a bit long in the tooth to be driving like a maniac.


----------



## waday

JacaRanda said:


> If this one lasts that long I will be 65 ish; hoping I am still breathing then.


So dramatic! Haha


----------



## robbins.photo

waday said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this one lasts that long I will be 65 ish; hoping I am still breathing then.
> 
> 
> 
> So dramatic! Haha
Click to expand...


He's just worried about going full on Vader.


----------



## medic2230

I drive a 2011 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 lifted with a few accessories. 












I really don't want anything else. This is my second Tacoma and I've been happy with them. I like driving a truck and the size is perfect for me.


----------



## chuasam

Not too much of a car geek.
I have a 2004 Mazda3.
I would like to get a 2016 Golf R
I need the hatchback to lug camera gear.
Of course if I had a stupid amount of money, I would get an AMG Geländewagen


----------



## meow7

2014 Subaru WRX


----------



## Chris1980

I'm currently driving a Porsche gt4 2016 but my daily driver is a Subaru.....I'm The white one this was a meet up with a few guys


----------



## BananaRepublic

robbins.photo said:


> I drive a 2014 Nissan Altima.  Rather like it actually, not a super fast sports car or anything that will turn heads but it's comfortable, gets good gas mileage, has all the bells and whistles I want without being overly complicated.
> 
> I also own a 1972 Ford Pinto, it's currently in storage with the engine removed and stored separately.  I was originally thinking about putting the engine back in at some point, though I'm not so certain that will happen now.  I'm seriously considering retiring it and selling off the engine.  I'm getting a bit long in the tooth to be driving like a maniac.



It must have the "Mash with Hands" gorilla instrument panel


----------



## BananaRepublic

medic2230 said:


> I drive a 2011 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 lifted with a few accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want anything else. This is my second Tacoma and I've been happy with them. I like driving a truck and the size is perfect for me.



In the rest of the world thats called a Hilux


----------



## gsgary

Not that bothered about cars but I bought myself a Mercedes B180 last night

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## medic2230

BananaRepublic said:


> medic2230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a 2011 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 lifted with a few accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want anything else. This is my second Tacoma and I've been happy with them. I like driving a truck and the size is perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the rest of the world thats called a Hilux
Click to expand...


The rest of the world also has the option of a diesel and we don't.


----------



## gsgary

medic2230 said:


> BananaRepublic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medic2230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drive a 2011 Toyota Tacoma 4x4 lifted with a few accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want anything else. This is my second Tacoma and I've been happy with them. I like driving a truck and the size is perfect for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the rest of the world thats called a Hilux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rest of the world also has the option of a diesel and we don't.
Click to expand...

Probably because your petrol is so cheap

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah

Have: 2010 Subaru Legacy
Want: BMW M6


----------



## kmaz89

08 Volkswagen R32


----------



## webestang64

webestang64 said:


> My Pony's..... 85 4-banger notch and 88 5.0 LX vert. I rebuilt both in my driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had gobs of money I'd own a Mustang from every year.




Just picked up this 96 Crown Vic to use as a daily driver.......$500!
Runs great, passed safety/emissions. And has cold AC!!


----------



## table1349

Me- 2013 Honda Pilot Touring AWD
Wife -  2015 Nissan Rogue

And of course the PU.  Doesn't everyone own at least one PU?


----------



## KJH1958

Me - 2003 VW Pasaat Wagon yeah it's old
Wife - 2014 Audi Q5

What I really want is my first car.... 1968 Pontiac Firebird Convertible


----------



## webestang64

Bought another car, my nephews 99 Mustang coupe.


----------



## r0r5ch4ch

At the moment a company car: Audi A3 built 2016. In Puebla I wish I would have an airplane. This is most craziest traffic on earth... 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## otherprof

footballfan993 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm just curious what kind of cars you all drive, and if money wasn't an issue, what car would you buy?
> 
> I own a 2003 Hyundai Tiburon that I have owned since I was 18, (got to earn that credit from loans when you're young!) and have had for the past 4 years. It only had 73000 miles on it when I bought it and it now has 99200 miles on it!
> 
> If money wasn't an issue, the car that I would love to have would be a Tesla Model S, and I would obviously have it suped up!
> 
> What car do you have and what car would you like to own if money wasn't an issue?


Yet another 2003!  Mine is an Infinti I35.


----------



## DriedStrawbery

Mine: 2003 BMW 325i. Black. Stickshift. 

Other: Honda pilot 2012. 

Wish: BMW M3. Stick, of course. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## john.margetts

Quite happy walking.


----------



## kid vishus

I have plenty to say the least, but only a few are actually in a drive-able state.
My daily driver is a 2016 Ecoboost Mustang, premium interior and performance package.  When the weather is crappy, like it is this weekend, I have a 1993 F150 Lightning I drive. It's led a rough life and currently has just shy of 240K miles on the odometer. 
My better half drives a 2014 Titanium Escape, and we have a 2004 F350 dually crew cab we pull our race trailer with.

If money was no object, I would have a Ford GT.


----------



## jake337

In order of ownership
93 Mazda 626
91 cutlass Sierra
97 Mitsubishi Diamante Ls
2001 vw gti 337 edition
2003 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII
2008 Mitsubishi Lancer GTS
2015 Honda Odyssey
2014 Lexus IS250 AWD


----------



## webestang64

webestang64 said:


> Bought another car, my nephews 99 Mustang coupe.



Forgot the pic.......LOL


----------



## ToMaNyToYsJf

Currently 14 Wrx  368 whp, 11 Lexus is250, 05 Black Hawk Thunder Mountain 240 
 If money wasn't a object I'd own a warehouse full of cars lol.


----------

